# Looking for friends in AD or Dubai



## AbdullaEbra10 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello

I have recently moved to the UAE and based in Abu Dhabi, however, I am struggling to get along with people and make friends. I am 26 years of age and been living in Auckland. Shoot me a message if you are interested to meet and hang around and i will get you my contact details. 

Cheer guys


----------

